# First time Moink Balls for lunch !!!!



## roller (Aug 28, 2011)

Never made Moink`s before so had some left over JD Pork Sausage and venison from Taco`s  yesterday...They are really good I put American cheese in the middle and may I say heavy on the bacon...I gave them a 90min. smoke with the  special blend mix from Todd . Then I crisp them up under the broiler...


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 28, 2011)

They sure look delicious!


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## sqwib (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## realtorterry (Aug 29, 2011)

nice, how about a shot inside?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## roller (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks guys I will get an inside shot when I get back home tonight....


----------



## woundedyak (Aug 29, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## roller (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry I forgot the money shot...


----------



## slownlow (Aug 31, 2011)

awesome! that cheese is making me


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 31, 2011)

That's what we were waiting for Roller!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2011)

Those look Great, Roller !!!!

Nice BearView too!!!

They even look better since we got our electric back!!!

Bear


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 31, 2011)

those look awsome!


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 2, 2011)

Them Look great Roller. Looks like a perfect amount of cheese, love how it just drools out of the meat..


----------



## chef willie (Sep 2, 2011)

nice...looks like they held together well for you....only saw one or two cheese blowouts....good job


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 2, 2011)

Look what you made me do! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have never made any before so gave it a shot last night a few moinks and a small fatty moink...lol



















They were pretty tasty, so I will not hold it against ya Roller for your influence...


----------



## roller (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks guys they will not be my last forsure !!!!

Sunman yours looks just great.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice job Sunman!

You better stop looking at these threads or your gonna be cooking 24 hours a day!


----------



## alelover (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice job both of you. Looks great.  Love the oozing cheese.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks Awesome good job now I'm hungry again


----------



## roller (Aug 28, 2011)

Never made Moink`s before so had some left over JD Pork Sausage and venison from Taco`s  yesterday...They are really good I put American cheese in the middle and may I say heavy on the bacon...I gave them a 90min. smoke with the  special blend mix from Todd . Then I crisp them up under the broiler...


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 28, 2011)

They sure look delicious!


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## sqwib (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## realtorterry (Aug 29, 2011)

nice, how about a shot inside?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## roller (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks guys I will get an inside shot when I get back home tonight....


----------



## woundedyak (Aug 29, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## roller (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry I forgot the money shot...


----------



## slownlow (Aug 31, 2011)

awesome! that cheese is making me


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 31, 2011)

That's what we were waiting for Roller!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2011)

Those look Great, Roller !!!!

Nice BearView too!!!

They even look better since we got our electric back!!!

Bear


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 31, 2011)

those look awsome!


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 2, 2011)

Them Look great Roller. Looks like a perfect amount of cheese, love how it just drools out of the meat..


----------



## chef willie (Sep 2, 2011)

nice...looks like they held together well for you....only saw one or two cheese blowouts....good job


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 2, 2011)

Look what you made me do! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have never made any before so gave it a shot last night a few moinks and a small fatty moink...lol



















They were pretty tasty, so I will not hold it against ya Roller for your influence...


----------



## roller (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks guys they will not be my last forsure !!!!

Sunman yours looks just great.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice job Sunman!

You better stop looking at these threads or your gonna be cooking 24 hours a day!


----------



## alelover (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice job both of you. Looks great.  Love the oozing cheese.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks Awesome good job now I'm hungry again


----------

